

Ask HN: What's the best online CS program? - robomartin

Thinking about it.  Have some college.  Would like to complete a degree.  Would appreciate feedback on the quality and value of the various universities offering 100% online programs.<p>I have a ton of self-taught programming under my belt: Assembler (various), C, C++, Forth, Lisp, Objective-C, PHP, Verilog.  Implemented real time embedded systems from scratch, genetic solvers, real time image processing in hardware, Windows applications, iOS, and more.  I am very interested in the possibility of translating accumulated knowledge into credits towards a degree if possible.
======
Verbel
University of Illinois has a good program, but it is a degree completion
program so you have to already be well on your way. I have heard UMUC's
program is ok as well.

